# modrewrite um verschiedene Startseiten zu nutzen



## pewe1201 (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem Web Server eine Domain und eine Sub Domain registriert.
Beider greifen auf das gleiche Verzeichnis zu, wobei die Domain die Datei index.html als Startseite festgelegt hat, und die Sub Domain index.php als solche.

Ich möchte nun mit Hilfe von modrewrite diese Entscheidung automatisch realisieren.

Ich denke dabei an so etwas:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain1\.com 
RewriteRule ^$ index.html 

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(shop\.)?domain\.com 
RewriteRule ^$ index.php

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das grundsätzlich funktionieren wird, oder ob ich da einen groben Denkfehler begehe?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Januar 2010)

Moin,

generell sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Gumbo (7. Januar 2010)

In der zweiten Regel solltest du den Subdomain-Teil nicht als optional kennzeichnen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?example\.com$
RewriteRule ^$ index.html 

RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^shop\.example\.com$
RewriteRule ^$ index.php
```


----------

